

Apple's suppliers are polluting China - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/data-centerservers/198771/apple-suppliers-accused-environmental-damage

======
huxley
I know that the eco-group is trying to get publicity for a worthwhile cause
and that it's easiest to do it by mentioning Apple, but it's misleading to
think that if you don't buy Apple stuff, you're "clean."

One of the suppliers named is Kaedar Electronics which is a division of
Pegatron, a South Korean company which is a spin-off of Asustek. Asustek still
is Pegatron's biggest clients, but other major clients include companies like
Acer and Toshiba.

Taiwan-based Unimicron is one of AMD's main suppliers for substrates, AMD gave
them an award last year: <http://www.pcb007.com/pages/zone.cgi?a=58721>

Meiko Electronics of Japan is one of the biggest suppliers of electronics for
solar panels as well as circuit boards for hybrid and EV vehicles.

